# Ramrod 2009



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

It's almost time to sign up for RAMROD. How many of you are planning on riding around the big mountain this summer?

I've never done it before but I'm hoping to give it a go this year. Does anybody know how many people usually sign up? How good are your odds of getting a spot if you sign up?


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I'm planning on giving it a go. A coworker of mine has done it several times and said that he got in every time.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

ive ridden once in two attempts

its a good ride


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

did it last year. whoever get pick, show up to their saturday training rides and do more hills on your on. you are going to need it. fun ride if your are prepare for it. good luck.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*Going to try...*

Four of us are going to try...we will see if we get in via the lottery.

I think registration for the lottery begins March 1.


----------

